# Real Player, Quicktime. A quoi sert un Plug in....



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Février 2001)

Bonjour,

Jai un G4 400 256Mo AGP et il y a des choses que je ne comprends pas. Tout dabord, en ce qui concerne Real Player, QuickTime, Windows Media player, Divx. Par exemple, dans le dossier Real player, il y a un dossier avec plusieurs extensions, faut-il mettre ces extensions dans le dossier extension du dossier système et que vont elles mapporter , et y-a-t-il un ordre pour les mettre.
Il y a aussi des dossier ou il y a de fichiers Plug in, quest ce que cest et ou faut il les mettre (ou peut-être les laisser ou ils sont). 
Jai téléchargé des fichiers .avi et je narrive pas à les lire, jai téléchargé Divx et depuis je nai que le son. 
Une dernière question, est-ce mauvais de télécharger pleins dutilitaires : real player, Media player, divx, icontrol, icondopper, napster, mactella, USB Overdrive, icab, netscape . N'y-a-t-il pas des conflits dextensions. 
Si quelquun a des réponses, merci de maider. (même si pour vous, ces réponses sont évidentes). 
@ +.  
Fabrice.


----------



## Jeko (13 Février 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par fabrzz1:
*Une dernière question, est-ce mauvais de télécharger pleins dutilitaires : real player, Media player, divx, icontrol, icondopper, napster, mactella, USB Overdrive, icab, netscape . N'y-a-t-il pas des conflits dextensions. 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je crois que la réponse est dans la question


----------



## JackSim (13 Février 2001)

En général les installeurs sont grands et savent placer les fichiers où il faut (dossier Extensions, dossier Plug-ins des navigateurs, etc.) dans le cas de RealPlayer laisse les fichiers à l'emplacement où ils ont été installés.

DivX n'est pas très au point sur Mac. Mais d'autres versions et d'autres normes de compression arrive. C'est en plein développement et en pleine évolution.

Pour ce qui est des extension, en effet, surcharger son Dossier Système peut avoir des conséquences fâcheuses, bien que certains tournent très bien avec leur double rangée d'icônes au démarrage. Cependant des programme comme Napster ou Mactella ou iCab et Netscape ne placent rien de potentiellement générateur de conflits dans le système (extensions ou tableaux de bord). Ce qui n'est pas le cas d'Explorer, USB Overdrive, etc.


------------------
*JackSim*


----------

